# 60 gallon compressor smoker I built



## tattman2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Here's the smoker I put together with the help of this sight.I wasn't able to finish with shelves and paint because it got too cold,I'll do that in the spring.It was a lot harder than I thought designing and building the smoker it has been very rewarding so far.Me and my boys bring home over a 100 pounds of salmon fillets from the salmon river every fall and now I have a way to cook them.These parts all came from the scrap yard,the wheels are off a riding lawn mower,the main fire box is 1/4" steel from semi truck tool box pieces.The the inside has a reverse flow plate.It is setup so it will hook to a riding lawn mower for moving so if my neighbors have a bbq they can borrow it.I'm already thinking bigger,I already found a boat trailer!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

First off Welcome Tattman to SMF.  Now thats a nice smoker that you have there. Now we don't care what it looks like we care about what comes out of it thou. You'll like it here for there are alot of really good folks here that would just love to help you with just about anything to do with smoking. Now there are alot of proven recipes for some amazing things here too. So if you need sign up for the E-Course it's free and it will give you the basics of smoking and some good methods to use also. So the next big thing for you to do is go out and get you something to smoke and if you happen to have any questions just post it here and we will be happy to answer them for you.

Welcome To Your New Addiction


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to SMF, Glad to have you with us.
 

This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.
 

For those of you new to Smoking, be sure to check out *Jeff's 5 Day Smoking Basics eCourse*.

Click Here it's *"FREE"* ... 5 Day eCourseE


----------



## bassman (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF.  Glad you found us here.  Looking forward to some Qview of the salmon.


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 12, 2011)

Nice looking smoker. It will even look better once you get a chance to paint it. But as was mentioned above who cares what it looks like as long as it puts out great Q.


----------



## tattman2 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys.I will definitely post some Q views of the next smoking.I did the last batch of salmon with some ash wood with a little apple mixed in and it was great.I tried  charcoal and apple and it seemed very expensive in comparison to just using wood.


----------

